# Silicon Valley Tour de Cure - June 8, 2008



## Moll1998 (Mar 28, 2008)

It's coming up!

Register today! We are doing another marketing push next week and it's limited to the first 2,500 riders. You might want to register sooner than later if you're thinking about it 

http://siliconvalleytourdecure.com

or

http://diabetes.org/siliconvalleytourdecure


----------

